# Comment supprimer sa page perso sur free



## pierre22 (15 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Qui pourrais me dire comment supprimer ma page perso sur free.
  Je cherche de l'aide sur free.fr depuis 10 heures ce matin , je tente de les joindres pas tel, par chat, mais impossible.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2006)

Salut
une facon tr&#232;s simple  en attendant la suppression

tu vides le contenu de la base et tu mets une page d'index vide

ca n'emp&#234;chera pas l'acc&#232;s , mais il n'y aura rien &#224; voir !!

( ca te permet de GARDER l'ESPACE pour un AUTRE usage ulterieur !!)

--
par ailleurs t'as mal cherch&#233; sur la FAQ free

Pour la suppression d&#233;finitive 
et irr&#233;versible

c'est &#233;crit noir sur blanc
sur cette page
http://faq.free.fr/adsl/5/9/1/7



> ADSL - Comment supprimer un site ?
> 
> * Comment supprimer un site ?*	Mise &#224; jour le: 21/04/2006 07:40  Vu 18237 fois
> 
> ...


----------



## pierre22 (15 Juillet 2006)

Merci 1000 fois. 
 *J'ai honte.*


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2006)

Attention avec la supression

il me semble que la supression de site entraine aussi la suppression de compte email associ&#233;
A verifier


----------



## pierre22 (15 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Attention avec la supression
> 
> il me semble que la supression de site entraine aussi la suppression de compte email associé
> A verifier



 Je viens de le faire, ils disent de préciser que seules les pages perso associées au compte doivent être supprimées, mais que le *site* supprimé ne pourra être repris, je ne pense pas que ce soit tout le compte et la bal.

Si je constate le contraire, je préviendrais.
Merci çà tous de votre aide


----------

